# New plants from TenShin



## papheteer (May 31, 2013)

My plants from Tenshin arrived in the mail today. Since I ordered all size A's, they are quite small. Most of them have great roots except for 2. Overall I'm very happy with Tenshin. Matt is very pleasant to deal with!!

I got the following:

MALIPOENSE X MICRANTHUM VAR. EBURNEUM
HANGIANUM 'BEAR-23' X ARMENIACUM 'CHENG'
HO CHI MINH X ARMENIACUM
HO CHI MINH X HANGIANUM 
MAGIC LANTERN X HANGIANUM 'RED BEAR' BM/TPS
MICRANTHUM 'BEAR-85' X HANGIANUM 'BEAR-145'
MALIPOENSE 'BEAR-17' X EMERSONII
MALIPOENSE 'BEAR-51B' X ARMENIACUM 'BEAR-35'
MALIPOENSE 'BEAR-58B' X VIETNAMENSE 'BEAR-7' 
MICRANTHUM 'BEAR-12B' X VIETNAMENSE 'BEAR-7' 
VIETNAMENSE X EMERSONII VAR. HUONGLANAE 'BEAR-1' 
VIETNAMENSE 'BEAR-1' X VIETNAMENSE 'BEAR-10' 





Here they are potted in Classic orchiata, charcoal and perlite:


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 31, 2013)

how big are the pots?


----------



## papheteer (May 31, 2013)

about 2.75 inches.


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I am ordering in Sept and was very uncertain about how the sizes would be for 'A' size plants. Nice roots as well. Now I really look forward to Fall.


----------



## eggshells (May 31, 2013)

Sweet mine came too. Great looking plants.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 31, 2013)

Nice! I am still waiting for my order!


----------



## papheteer (May 31, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> Nice! I am still waiting for my order!



Wayne, what did you order??


----------



## eOrchids (May 31, 2013)

Nice acquistions!

You cannot go wrong with Matt @ Ten Shin Gardens!


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2013)

From our last order I found many were very small. I will order from Matt again based on what he has.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2013)

NYEric said:


> From our last order I found many were very small. I will order from Matt again based on what he has.


Mine were very small and very weak. I'm not impressed, though I am impressed that I got a refund on one of them.


----------



## papheteer (Jun 1, 2013)

I must say i was a bit disappointed. They're smaller than what I had in mind. But then again its clearly stated that size A has <10 cm LS. I'm happy that hey have good roots though, except for 2. Ill try and ask him if he can do something about it.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 1, 2013)

I think they look very good, especially for size 'A' plants. Even the two that you say have little roots, I think look fine. Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice purchases! Happy growing!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 1, 2013)

I am always happy with Matt's order. I haven't been dissapointed with him. Sometimes there are risk on bare root plants but I never had trouble establishing them.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 1, 2013)

They look like quite healthy size A seedlings (the 2 with minimal roots should do OK if kept warm and humid) that I'd be happy with.


----------

